# Coloured Friday is P ing me off.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just about every company or website I have visited in the last few years is now jumping on the BLACK FRIDAY spree. From specs to ferries and everything in between. It's like constantly getting cold calls about insulation or heat pumps. 

So now as soon as I see any new e-mail indicating Black or Christmas I hit the delete key.:crying:

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not had a single ad here. I use Adguard extension in Chrome and Edge. Maybe it stops them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's websites I have visited Baz. From Brittany Ferries, Specsavers, shops, e-bay, my webhosting, software, restaurants, etc. I guess I am on most of their mailing lists and now they are all sending BLACK carrots.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Them there porn sites are rife with ads though.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Had an email from Travelodge yesterday stating BF deals. Was looking to book anyway so did not complete booking yesterday, instead waited until this morning. Guess what the price had increased by £1!
Had the same with TUI, was looking to book a sunny break for next March. Had an email from TUI stating BF sale £100 off. Guess what the price had gone up by £200 today.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Says it all Dave.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> It's websites I have visited Baz. From Brittany Ferries, Specsavers, shops, e-bay, my webhosting, software, restaurants, etc. I guess I am on most of their mailing lists and now they are all sending BLACK carrots.
> 
> Ray.


Sorry Ray. I missed that you said "emails". Not had any of them either although not much gets into my inbox. Most of the crap goes automatically into either Junk or Clutter. I never see them unless I go looking.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thread title a bit controversial Ray. I hope you are not trying to incite a riot...albeit a keyboard one!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Who MEE G..?? Although I am surprised a certain member hasn't warned me.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

You are a naughty, naughty man!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

No point responding is there...................displays of ignorance and arrogance in equal measure............put in a large dash of provocative and unnessessary unpleasantness and just keep stirring and stirring.

Oh there I go attracting attention to myself again..............it's the only reason I do it you know.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pita


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

What I ask you to consider is that no doubt the lads in God's Country Cricket Club called Azeem Rafique a Pita as well as P*k*

He's just complaining to attract attention to himself and show how good he is......what is his problem ???

I just don't understand why these Coloured Players don't enjoy the locker room banter like the rest of us.............anyway it's all just a joke.................you're not allowed to say anything anymore.................PC gone mad I tell you........Nothing here for me to even think about.


When people for whatever perverse reason choose to post in a naughty naughty way then I believe the modern woke expression is to call it out


----------

